# My Applogies...



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

To all my sock knitters out there... I am a new sock knitter... did them before but found new love after taking the class taught here by KP's own Darowil...

But I am sorry to report i have just found absolute joy for a new short row technique. OK, ok... stop the yelling, it is not _new_ just new to me! Shadow Rows!!!! and I found  this  great pictorial explanation that just reinforced the whole concept that much more... 
So now all you hold outs for socks and sweater and other short row'ed patterns, can rest easy. This thing is so supper easy, ANYONE can do it... no more counting, no lost wraps, no forgetting the pick ups on the upside... this thing rocks!

Happy knitting all... I am off for more socks!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAhhhh! Don't like those short row things. LOL I'll try them on for size at a later date!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Love it and never have I seen something explained so well that even a kid would get it.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll have to try that!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for the short rows, shadow wraps. That looks real good. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, indeed! I've not done it any other way since I found that and I also recommend it to people. 

P.S. Love the bag in your avatar!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This looks like a wonderful way to do short rows!! Thank you!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, I've bookmarked that and I'll have to give it a try some time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I've copied and saved all five methods she so well documented.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you YO after you turn, either purl or knit side, you get the same effect. You do not count the pair, just the stitches leading to the next "pair".

It helps if you have the plastic stitch markers or coilless safety pins to mark the center stitches you need to work down to.

I have noticed that if you keep in mind 5 minimum stitches for every 30 stitches (can be considered for the per-side in the 2 circular/magic loop methods) adding 1 more for every 5 above/subtracting for every 5 below...you get an accurate estimate for the center stitches.

Whatever estimate you calculate for the heel must be doubled for the toe (30 heel must be 60 toe...or whatever number it happens to be). I can give what the correct measurement calculation for the heel or toe...but I do not mind if another finishing technique is used for the toe.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Always interested in a better way to do short rows!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the bag in your avatar... do you have a pattern for it that you could share??


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the Japanese short row method.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> To all my sock knitters out there... I am a new sock knitter... did them before but found new love after taking the class taught here by KP's own Darowil...
> 
> But I am sorry to report i have just found absolute joy for a new short row technique. OK, ok... stop the yelling, it is not _new_ just new to me! Shadow Rows!!!! and I found  this  great pictorial explanation that just reinforced the whole concept that much more...
> So now all you hold outs for socks and sweater and other short row'ed patterns, can rest easy. This thing is so supper easy, ANYONE can do it... no more counting, no lost wraps, no forgetting the pick ups on the upside... this thing rocks!
> ...


Do you have a link for this? I tried short rows - ONCE! Would love to see this.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a GREAT explanation! Thank you so much! And I too love your avatar.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the short row heel. I do the Sweet Tomato Heel but the last time I got lost in it and just made a mess.. I was using fishermans wool from Lion Brand so now the socks don't even show the heel stitches.. YAY!!! they have felted with wear which is what my hubby wanted.. he now wants another pair... they go fairly fast so I will give this heel a try with that pair...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Do you have a link for this? I tried short rows - ONCE! Would love to see this.


The weblink area is small in the original posting. Here is the link she gave:
http://www.socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/short-rows-shadow-wraps/


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> Love the bag in your avatar... do you have a pattern for it that you could share??


For my bag.... check the link below the greyline... In the workshop section i give the pattern and instruction for to make it


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much... ablolutely LOVE the bag...


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> Thanks so much... ablolutely LOVE the bag...


If you make one new sure to add it to the parade. ... the is link is in the workshop...


----------

